# Talbot express - What Tyre Pressure?



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

I've scanned the literature I do have and it says nothing about the recommended tyre pressure.

How do I find out my tyre pressure?

I read somewhere that there is a plate on the van that may say the tyre pressure? Is this true and where would I find the plate?

Any suggestions appreciated.

Also if you own a talbot express - what is your psi?


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

There are lots of posts on the forum relating to this, which you may (may not!) turn up with a quick search, and find some useful advice. However, the essence of what they say is that what you find on the vehicle sticker or plate will not necessarily be right for your vehicle as it is now constructed. This is because the vehicle manufacturer doesn't know exactly what the base vehicle will end up as, or end up carrying. So, the pressure tends to be on the high side. Ideally, you need to know your actual all up weight, and your individual axle weights, then email or phone your tyre manufacturer with this info, and they will tell you their recommendation. Michelin are particularly helpful in this respect - I expect others are too.

Rick


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

55psi all round H


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tyres pressure*

ITS on your door pillar. lock side . front 50(lbs) rear 45(lbs)


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Tyres pressure*

Rider to above? 195x14


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

My Citroen Autotrail is 4 bar front 4.5 bar rear. Tyre walls get slightly warm on a long trip which suggests it's about right, total weight is 3100kg.
Plate should be in the door opening if it's there.
Hope that helps
Pete


----------

